# New club-Wrigley Velo, NE Manchester.



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2017)

We had our inaugural AGM in the butty shop round the corner from work today. 

Riding out from Failsworth pole Sunday mornings, catering for all tastes but we're hosting a CX race (9th December this year) and are looking to organise a hill climb. All welcome. 

Dan


----------



## I like Skol (29 Sep 2017)

dan_bo said:


> All welcome


When you say 'All welcome' do you really mean that?


----------



## dan_bo (30 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> When you say 'All welcome' do you really mean that?



Even you pal.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Oct 2017)

Great, what time and how far? I might be able to swing a pass-out for this coming Sunday if it isn't too long or too late. Mrs Skol wants to go out somewhere in the afternoon so I would need to be home and showered by lunchtime.

I don't know what your plans are for this new venture but I am hoping to get the kids involved in the junior section and Mrs Skol might join the ladies section with a bit of arm twisting and the prospect of some shortish sociable rides of maybe 15-20 miles around the local area?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Oct 2017)

Nearly forgot. Said I would mention this to @alibaba


----------



## DCLane (2 Oct 2017)

You let one Skol in and next thing a whole case turns up  

I'm through Failsworth when my 13yo is training/racing at the velodrome. Might make it when I'm mobile again.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Oct 2017)

DCLane said:


> You let one Skol in and next thing a whole case turns up
> 
> I'm through Failsworth when my 13yo is training/racing at the velodrome. Might make it when I'm mobile again.




Let us know when you're about.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Great, what time and how far? I might be able to swing a pass-out for this coming Sunday if it isn't too long or too late. Mrs Skol wants to go out somewhere in the afternoon so I would need to be home and showered by lunchtime.
> 
> I don't know what your plans are for this new venture but I am hoping to get the kids involved in the junior section and Mrs Skol might join the ladies section with a bit of arm twisting and the prospect of some shortish sociable rides of maybe 15-20 miles around the local area?


heading out over blackstone edge 9.30 sunday Skol. come and show us up.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2017)

and you Babs


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2017)

apilogies for the short message get back tomorrow


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Great, what time and how far? I might be able to swing a pass-out for this coming Sunday if it isn't too long or too late. Mrs Skol wants to go out somewhere in the afternoon so I would need to be home and showered by lunchtime.
> 
> I don't know what your plans are for this new venture but I am hoping to get the kids involved in the junior section and Mrs Skol might join the ladies section with a bit of arm twisting and the prospect of some shortish sociable rides of maybe 15-20 miles around the local area?


we're all over that Skol. make yourselves available dec 9th.


----------



## alibaba (5 Oct 2017)

Hi ,
Place and address please ??


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2017)

Failsworth pole M35 9.20 for 9.30 go.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2017)

sunday


----------



## I like Skol (6 Oct 2017)

I'm in! 

I have strict orders to be home by 12.30 (well, 12.00 actually but, you know ) so if the finish time is slipping I might have to drop off and dash home prematurely.

Are we going up any proper hills?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I have strict orders to be home by 12.30 (well, 12.00 actually but, you know ) so if the finish time is slipping I might have to drop off and dash home prematurely.
> 
> Are we going up any proper hills?


Oh aye. was thinking Blackstone edge.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2017)

Right so 9.20 at FP with a lumpy 30ish (drop off blackstone into littleboro) or 50ish mile (drop into Hebden) round trip. Noone gets dropped beyond the top of the hill we're on. All hang back for breakdowns/punctures BUT its assumed your bike is roadworthy and maintained to a half decent standard. Don't turn up on a poorly maintained bike and expect smiles when it falls to bits under duress. By all means drop me a pm if you wanna talk about it.

There may be some fast, close riding. Hang back a bit if you're not comfy with it. Otherwise come along- enjoy it. We're a friendly bunch.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Failsworth pole M35 9.20 for 9.30 go.


Dan's cryptic clues actually mean this for non-locals...






The road disappearing over the horizon to the right is the A62 towards Manchester.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Dan's cryptic clues actually mean this for non-locals...
> 
> View attachment 377437
> 
> ...


Actually makes it look quite pleasant that.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Oct 2017)

Reporting in with a brief (ok, not so brief) ride post.

Met up at 'The Pole' at the allotted time, just as @dan_bo arrived and just moments before the other ride attendee Ian rolled up. The weather was perfect, not too hot or too cold, dry and just a light breeze, but not in any direction in particular. In short, a perfect autumn day for a ride 
At a few minutes past the allocated start time just to allow any stragglers to arrive we departed along the quiet A-road towards Oldham. The plan was to ride out of Oldham over Grains Bar, drop down through Denshaw before climbing up past the radio mast at Windy Hill and then passing under the M62 and heading partway towards Rishworth and Ripponden but turning left at The Turnpike to cut across to the A58 and climbing back up Blackstone edge. here we would look at the clock before deciding whether to dash for home or to descend Cragg Vale into Hebden Bridge and coming back the long way.
At the start, Dan was already getting his excuses in with tales of still recovering from an episode of double man-flu! I made sure not to ride too close behind him as the frequency and volume of snot he was expertly ejecting made it a dangerous place to be 
While waiting at the top of Grains Bar for Ian and Dan to arrive I bumped into another group of cyclists that were waiting for a ride member that had stopped on his way up the same hill. I had slowed to ask the lad on the Boardman Hybrid if he needed any assistance but he assured me he was all sorted before jumping on his bike to follow me to the top. On arriving he asked his ride mates for help in getting a suitable pressure in his rear tyre and one of the ride members dramatically produced a CO2 inflator and then, equally as dramatically inflated the tyre, along with gasps, oohs and aahs as he proceeded to produce large clouds of vapour from his hissing contraption! The tyre seemed to get inflated satisfactorily, either that or the bike owner was too scared to ask for more help!
We let them depart first and gave them a decent headstart down the hill before mercilessly chasing them down and passing them before the crossroads in Denshaw, and another long steady climb to Windy Hill. While waiting in the layby just next to the radio mast I saw plenty of cyclists passing the other way. It really was a good day to be out on the bikes.....




It looks cloudy but it really wasn't!





Ian eventually arrives, Dan was somewhere behind him 

While cutting across the back of Rishworth towards the A58 I really nearly lost it on one of the hairpin bends when my back wheel lost grip because I was braking hard into the turn. I wish it could have been caught on a Go-pro or similar so I could see if I looked like a floundering idiot or skilful pro when I managed to keep control of the bike (just) and make the corner while remaining right-side up. We were also passed by someone riding an ebike around this point and I was almost catching him as we turned onto the A-road for the climb to Blackstone Edge reservoir but as soon as the road turned upwards he disappeared into the distance (The big fat cheat!). I paused and waited for my two ride partners and waited to almost halfway up before gunning it to the top. I was rewarded for my efforts by having time to buy a nice Mr Whippy from the van at the top and I was busily enjoying this when a familiar shape should hove into view. It was none other than fellow CC'r @DiddlyDodds who had just climbed Cragg Vale and was complaining that he couldn't get going properly because he kept bumping into people he knew and had to keep stopping for a chat , Any excuse! 

After this it was a fast drop down to Hollingworth Lake where Dan insisted we stopped by the lake for a selfie of the 1st club ride. The sun was really shining now and I was beginning to wish I had brought some sunglasses as we headed back through Milnrow and Shaw on the way back to the start in Failsworth.

Dan & Ian passing through the sleepy Milnrow village.....





Ian peeled off just before Chadderton and I continued with Dan almost back to 'The Pole' before saying our goodbyes.

It was a good day and a good ride. Not a huge turnout, but from small acorns mighty oak trees grow and from the sound of it this is going to be a club that is going places and will offer something for everyone. I will certainly be riding with them again and look forward to filling in a membership form soon


----------



## alibaba (26 Oct 2017)

Hi ,
Any ride up coming please?
Thank you


----------



## dan_bo (4 Nov 2017)

alibaba said:


> Hi ,
> Any ride up coming please?
> Thank you



Hi Al. I'll be setting off 9am tomorrow from the pole Blackstone edge- Hebden bridge loop. You're more than welcome to join us.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Nov 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Hi Al. I'll be setting off 9am tomorrow from the pole Blackstone edge- Hebden bridge loop. You're more than welcome to join us.


Lazy bl33der! I will be out on my bike at around 5.30am while you are still farting under the duvet! Unfortunately this means I will be in work at 9am so won't be able to join you for this one 
I do have plans for a variety of other club Sunday rides in the near future......


----------



## dan_bo (4 Nov 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Lazy bl33der! I will be out on my bike at around 5.30am while you are still farting under the duvet! Unfortunately this means I will be in work at 9am so won't be able to join you for this one
> I do have plans for a variety of other club Sunday rides in the near future......



There's a gap in the cx season this weekend so its the first road ride ive had for a while. Itll be my last weekend ride for a couple of weeks cos I'm tied up overseas for the next two....then its the run in to the cx race on the 10th of Dec (not the 9th as previously stated- the clough got the jitters over the weather)


----------



## alibaba (12 Nov 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Hi Al. I'll be setting off 9am tomorrow from the pole Blackstone edge- Hebden bridge loop. You're more than welcome to join us.


Sorry I have just seen this it is a grate lost .appologize .


----------



## dan_bo (12 Nov 2017)

alibaba said:


> Sorry I have just seen this it is a grate lost .appologize .


No problem at all Ali. Next time eh?


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2017)

alibaba said:


> Please if you could email me on alim.for next time.
> Thanks


can I suggest you delete this post and pm me Al?


----------



## alibaba (13 Nov 2017)

dan_bo said:


> can I suggest you delete this post and pm me Al?


Done mate


----------



## Globalti (21 Nov 2017)

I'll join you one day next Spring if you're all still going out. It's a bit of a schlep for me to make it a regular appearance though, especially when we have so much lovely riding from my doorstep north of Blackburn.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Nov 2017)

Can I point any interested persons to the next Wrigley Velo ride taking place in Manchester this Sunday - HERE


----------



## dan_bo (15 Apr 2018)

Globalti said:


> I'll join you one day next Spring if you're all still going out. It's a bit of a schlep for me to make it a regular appearance though, especially when we have so much lovely riding from my doorstep north of Blackburn.


we'll come and meet you at Rawtenstall.


----------

